# Most important home kit



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

If you were to set up some kit to allow you to do a decent workout at home on days you couldn't make the gym what would you get.

has to be based outside and don't have s garage, limited budget as well

am thinking either an Olympic bar with a few 20kg plates (that I can save up to add more to)

or build a pull-up frame and parallel bars for dips.

any other suggestions


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Pull up & dip station + dumbells


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Pull up & dip station + dumbells


 Am thinking of something like this, worst cast I can turn it into a swing for the kids.

View attachment IMG_0805.JPG


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bar + weights + bench

You can squat curl bench OHP tri's BOR calf raises deadlift and use plates to do side raises etc


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Bar + weights + bench
> 
> You can squat curl bench OHP tri's BOR calf raises deadlift and use plates to do side raises etc


 If I had the space I would, but really it's just that child care has got a bit more complicated for the next 4 months and getting to the gym more than 2/3 day a week will be tough. So it's just for supplemental work and I'd like to focus on back and arms.

though I have considered trying to get and Olympic bar and some rubber coated 20kg plates and deadlifting, but that's not cheap.

,


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MrM said:


> If I had the space I would, but really it's just that child care has got a bit more complicated for the next 4 months and getting to the gym more than 2/3 day a week will be tough. So it's just for supplemental work and I'd like to focus on back and arms.
> 
> though I have considered trying to get and Olympic bar and some rubber coated 20kg plates and deadlifting, but that's not cheap.
> 
> ,


 Just do abit more the 3 days you can get there

Or just find something heavy an row/curl

Such as the child


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MrM said:


> If I had the space I would, but really it's just that child care has got a bit more complicated for the next 4 months and getting to the gym more than 2/3 day a week will be tough. So it's just for supplemental work and I'd like to focus on back and arms.
> 
> though I have considered trying to get and Olympic bar and some rubber coated 20kg plates and deadlifting, but that's not cheap.
> 
> ,


 Just do full body workouts at the gym.


----------



## jackbench (Nov 19, 2016)

It would be dumbbells and barbell for sure.


----------

